# Need For Speed Undergr.2 Hamachi network (7/24)come and race



## levan (Jun 30, 2007)

hello...you can easily play nfsu2 with hamachi and join our big network.... race with the masters... 
30 online racer per day in our hamachi network

download hamachi here and add networks below: *secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/list.asp
------------------------------------------------
network1 :  turnuva26
network2 :  ht90                        
------------------------------
pass:  123

to play nfsu2 with hamachi,,,,change server file when installed nfsu2
remove the old one and paste it here: c:\programfiles\eagames\need for speed u2
server file: *www.savefile.com/files/1346506
so you can see created games.


----------



## Goten (Jun 30, 2007)

I still have U2 installed.

How 2 join excatly i dunno.

Nehow who know they can enjoy.

Peace~~~!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 30, 2007)

Run Hamachi > Join his network > Run game > Enter LAN menu > Play the available game.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 30, 2007)

i am joining u..do i need to install some patch or something to use nfs U2 with hamachi & when r ur users online genrally?

if its 24X7 as u say then its gr8


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2007)

me too IN.

just installed U2.

btw can someone help with Most Wanted LAN???
me & Arsenal Gunners tried (searched a lot), but couldn't get it to work


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 30, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> me too IN.
> 
> just installed U2.
> 
> ...


hey can u play now..im ready


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2007)

levan said:
			
		

> hello,our new network has opened, join us and race with the masters
> 
> network1 :        levan6
> 
> ...


 dude, post some instruction on how to configure the *server.cfg* file.

btw this is what i found-


> Okay well after hours of fiddling with VPN and watching ports and processes and etc
> I got NFSU2 Working on Hamachi. Its rather simple, In your Need for speed Underground Directory.
> 
> *\Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\
> ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 30, 2007)

not being able to find the hamchi server


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2007)

ATLAST 

i was able to find a server 

but damn, that guy went offline.

just folow the instruction from post #7 & you can play LAN NFS UG2


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 30, 2007)

why nfsu2.can we play mw.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2007)

as already mentioned, Arsenal Gunners & i tried almost every tip/trick from net, but cudnt get it to work.

even the Hamachi website (having MW related files is dead )

Need for Speed: Most Wanted on Hamachi

=================

YAY

just had a RACE, but it didnt even last for 20seconds power cut.

HUGE lag (obviously when the ping rate is 340ms+)


----------



## levan (Jun 30, 2007)

for solve the server.cfg problem..... do it post7..it is correct

than join our hamachi network (up to forum)


you can write me in hamachi for the other problems ,when ı am online....or write here....

if you can not see the other players..do this...change server.cfg file.....


\Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground \server.cfg

first open with notepad...delete all inside.... paste at the bottom  and save


#
# The server sends a ping message to the client every PINGTIME seconds
# and the client is expected to respond within PINGWAIT seconds or
# the server considers the connection to be dead and the client is
# logged out.
#
PINGTIME=20
PINGWAIT=30

#
# A client can only be idle for TIMEIDLE minutes before it is
# automatically logged out. Even if a client is not idle it can
# only be connected for a maximum of TIMEMAXM minutes.
# Either/Both values can be set to 0 to mean that the server will
# not timeout the client.
#
TIMEIDLE=0
TIMEMAXM=0

#
# Limits how many times per second the LAN server will service requests.
# Lowering this number will increase game performance for slower computers
# at the expense of sluggish response time from the server. Valid range is
# 1-1000.
#
LAN_THROTTLE=30


##---------------------------------------------------------- --------------
## DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING BELOW HERE
##---------------------------------------------------------- --------------

ACCOUNT=1
MASTER=1
SLAVE=1
REDIR=1

#
# This line allows the server to determine on what interface to listen for
# connections. It can be any publicly routable IP address (this is the case
# even if the host is on a LAN that is isolated from the Internet). There is
# no communication attempted with the IP address listed here.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jul 2, 2007)

will it work on a 256kbps conection mtnl 590nu at acceptable frame rates.


----------



## levan (Jul 2, 2007)

it works but 512 kbps is better


----------



## levan (Jul 11, 2007)

server.cfg file download here: *www.savefile.com/files/1346506

change this the old one for play nfsu2


----------



## levan (Feb 4, 2008)

our new networks has updated come and race 30 nfs racers

you can download nfsu2 search google.  rip


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 4, 2008)

well any callo of duty 2 server on hamachi


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 11, 2008)

All networks are currently full


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anybody know how to host NFS MW in Hamachi?


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah I also want to know how to host NFS MW in hamachi


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok guys, this is wat i hv done..

1.) d/loaded the custom made *server.cfg* file from the above said site.
2.) Installed Hamachi
3.) Joined a network (network: turnuva26 and pass: 123, I can see *1-player online*, coz i guess any Online player is marked with a *YELLOW STAR* against his/her username and offliners with a *GREYED STAR*)
4.) Runned NFS U2 and clicked on LAN.
5.) THe Status says, *Looking for LAN Servers...*

*Problem:* I cannot see any one in the LAN list of NFS U2 ??? Any ideas??

* I have a p!rat3d copy of NFS U2, is this the reason ???


Cheers n e-peace...*


----------



## levan (Feb 27, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Ok guys, this is wat i hv done..
> 
> 1.) d/loaded the custom made *server.cfg* file from the above said site.
> 2.) Installed Hamachi
> ...


*

copy not reason...you saw only 1 player online so anyone did not create a game...so you couldnt see created games...also you must create games...all racers wait same as you.

now: 25 online our networks..add networks in hamachi

networks
------------
turnuva26
ht90
ht91
ht92
--------
pass: 123*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ thanx for ur reply (though it was late) 

By the way,
are all players on the above mentioned n/ws (turnuva26, ht90,91,92) plzy NFS U2 >??
I.e How can i come to knw wich player is playing wat NFS U2 (race, if any) or wich game ?? 



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## levan (Mar 1, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ thanx for ur reply (though it was late)
> 
> By the way,
> are all players on the above mentioned n/ws (turnuva26, ht90,91,92) plzy NFS U2 >??
> ...


 
ı formatted my pc so it was late.
in the networks,they are all nfsu2 players...first ask hamachi window race type..then in LAN SECTİON you join the game..or you create game and announce chat window this way...for exp: (circüit none yes yes,,ashu server)....your filter must be same the others.


----------



## treybal (Apr 23, 2008)

man i need some help..
i can't see other players and i have one all the steps......
plz.....i need a solution...this is my favorite game..........


----------



## levan (Apr 23, 2008)

join turnuva26   or  ht90 network in hamachi....and want to help...  passes: 123


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 24, 2008)

Guys in the above mentioned Network you will find people of other countries who dont even know english ..... Its very difficult to communicate with them... Why don you try this one Network : NFS_UG2 pass :123


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 24, 2008)

will join too .

tomorrow first work to find disc and install the game


----------



## Vox (May 12, 2008)

Hello,, i joint the network too but when i make a lan server nobody can find it:S does anybody know why this is. I have version 1.1 Do i need to forward a poort or something. 

Vox


----------



## levan (Jun 16, 2008)

*turnuva26  pass: 123 *      is the biggests nfsu2 network in hamachi...join

1- you must change server.cfg file here:  server.cfg file download here: *www.savefile.com/files/1346506  (read the start of this topic for how to)



2- than up to hamachi top of the network connection list(go to my computer\network connections\advanced settings\advanced.....
at here take the hamachi the top of the list..and restart your computer..so that you can easily play nfsu2 and see all created games

Turkish windows sample(up to hamachi)
---------------------------
*nfsunder2.iphorum.com/userpix/488247_hamachiyukardi5_1.gif

*nfsunder2.iphorum.com/userpix/488247_hamachiyukar2pd5_1.gif


----------



## shift (Jun 17, 2008)

i know how to play NFS:Most Wanted online. without HAMACHI. 100% working. anybody interested? pm me

how to play NFS:Most Wanted online


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90816


*rapidshare.com/files/123385442/NFS-MW_pLAN.rar


----------



## lasa9 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Need For Speed Underground Sri Lankan Racing League*

hey brothers!!!!!!!

R u a real underground player?

If so u can join with us. This is Sri Lankan Underground Racing League.

If u r a master join with us and prove urself.

we are waiting for real racers.
(We hate cheaters)

Let's meet there

Username::   undergroundsl
Password::   123

You all will get more networks below this site.But remember there are CHEATERS. 

So no need of playing those cheaters.

Join and race and feel the difference.

our network doesnot have any cheaters like *turnuva26 *'s network.
(It is full of cheaters)


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 15, 2008)

joined both networks


----------



## enteng2366 (Dec 1, 2008)

i am gonna make a new server......most of the lobbys are full so need more...
yes or no ?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Dec 1, 2008)

all hamachi discussion should be here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102270


----------

